# "Hand Knitted" Child/Adult Adaptable Horseshoe Jacket



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a charity pattern which I put together to help raise funds for a new building and its upkeep for Aspley Guise Lower School in Bedfordshire. Being a parent myself I wanted to cater for those little growth spirts we all know and love so the project is worked from the waistband downwards so you have a cast off edge at the bottom and then you are picking up stitches from the other side of the waistband and working up towards the shoulders so you then have a cast off edge at the top of the garment and at the bottom for future adjusting.

The children wanted this design to be environmentally friendly so I used Organic Pure Chunky by Rico Design or you can use ECO + by Cascade Yarns.

We have also graded this design to cater from 24 inch chest up to 40 inch chest.

£3.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-child-adult-adaptable-horseshoe-jacket


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Exquisite.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How adorable is this little model wearing this wonderful jacket!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely pattern--wonderful cause!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So beautiful both the jacket and girls. You are truly blessed with your designs.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Gorgeous jacket and so practical as well. Adorable model!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Another beautiful model and design. Your photography is wonderful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How sweet, love this one.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely like all of your designs.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful creation and beautiful models...


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very beautiful - so different from anything I have seen before.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

cute and girls are darling


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am in love with all your designs. Your model is a very pretty little girl.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very lovely!!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Everything...just to darn cute!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How gorgeous, both the jacket and the model. I am sure the pattern will get a lot of money for the charity project!.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Dianedanusia said:


> So beautiful both the jacket and girls. You are truly blessed with your designs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a sweet model and the coat is wonderful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my, how beautiful.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Love your sweater design!!


----------

